# Do I blow my savings?



## speccy1 (9 Jul 2016)

I have (after a beer fuelled evening) now got a gap in my fleet

After browsing around Ebay and the like I really want to treat myself to a Specialized Venge or something along those lines. I wasn`t going to spend a huge amount to begin with but am now considering blowing my savings of about 4K on a seriously nice road bike - instead of a car.....yawn.

The justification is that it`s my 40th birthday present to myself (ok, my birthday is December, but that`s a minor detail), but the thought of spending money like that on a bike scares me. Been stewing on this for a fortnight now, what do I do? I sure as hell don`t know!


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2016)

Yes


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2016)

No


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2016)

Depends


----------



## Bollo (9 Jul 2016)

I agree with Cracks


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2016)

Crackle's the man for the answers.


----------



## speccy1 (9 Jul 2016)

Thankyou crackle!!!!!


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Thankyou crackle!!!!!


Hey No problem. You might want to Google pre and post purchase dissonance whilst you're trying to decide.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jul 2016)

No 
You have doubts, don't do it.


----------



## screenman (9 Jul 2016)

No way.


----------



## h1udd (9 Jul 2016)

Definately ..... Do it now, you are only this age once and it's the perfect age to own s £4K bike .... In 30 years time you will be looking at £8k ones .... So buy this one whilst you have the opportunity


----------



## Buck (9 Jul 2016)

Do you want the bike? 


Can you do without the £4K on a car? 

Is it your birthday in December? 



Have you been a good boy? 



If so, hell, treat yourself.


----------



## Lonestar (9 Jul 2016)

How many bikes have you got then speccy?


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2016)

I'd only spend £4K on a bike if I had double that in savings. 
You can get a pretty decent bike for £2k


----------



## speccy1 (9 Jul 2016)

Buck said:


> Do you want the bike?
> 
> 
> Can you do without the £4K on a car?
> ...


To answer your questions in order....

YES
Depends if my shed of an Astra passes it`s mot next week
Don`t remind me!
Always


----------



## speccy1 (9 Jul 2016)

Lonestar said:


> How many bikes have you got then speccy?


I`ve got 6 (which was 7.............)

A Cube mtb which is my commuter, been round the clock a few times as it covers 150+ miles/week all year round
Genesis single speed
Trek Alpha 1.5 - my favourite, we have a lot of history together
Specialized Secteur which I bought brand new and it only ever gets used on a turbo
Specialized Tarmac S Works - the Sunday best, 10 years old now
Felt TT bike which I have done about 3 miles on, can`t get on with it

The seed is planted for an N+1 now though


----------



## speccy1 (9 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> I'd only spend £4K on a bike if I had double that in savings.
> You can get a pretty decent bike for £2k


I like your way of thinking, if I spent 4K it would clean me out. BUT............ I`m thinking about the "once in a lifetime" bike at the moment, that`s why I can`t make up my mind


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2016)

http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/pearson-hammerandtongs-2016.html


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2016)

http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/pearson-hammerandtongs-2016.html


----------



## Crandoggler (9 Jul 2016)

No.


----------



## Bollo (9 Jul 2016)

rich p said:


> I'd only spend £4K on a bike if I had double that in savings.
> You can get a pretty decent bike for £2k


By that measure I can spaff some savings on a TT bike that I've been eyeing up and still have a bit left over for cigars and hookers. Thanks Rich!


----------



## vickster (9 Jul 2016)

http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/pearson-hammerandtongs-2016.html


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jul 2016)

No way! I'm not short of a Bob or two but splashing £4k on a bike when £4k is all you have is absolute lunacy. Not bragging but I could do that tomorrow without cleaning out my current account but it still ain't going to happen because life is too short to be that frivolous and I will still enjoy my rides more and be faster than you on my £800 roadbike from 2011


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jul 2016)

vickster said:


> http://www.pearsoncycles.co.uk/pearson-hammerandtongs-2016.html


But it is black?


----------



## Roadrider48 (9 Jul 2016)

I spent £4000 on a TT bike back in 2014 and didn't regret it.
I have probably spent close to £11,000 on bikes in the last 2 1/2 years. No regrets!!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2016)

Get a recumbent trike!!


----------



## mustang1 (9 Jul 2016)

I bought a bike for a couple of grand and always thought I'd never buy such an expensive bike again.

Now I'm looking to buy another bike and I want a much cheaper one but whenever I see the cheaper model, I always fancy getting something better. So ya never know, now that I've been spoiled by the expensive bike, it seems the lowest model I want now is the more expensive one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2016)

Seeing as i'm an aficionado about should i or shouldn't i threads i hope this one runs and runs! I wouldn't spend that much on a bike unless it was reduced from twice its original price and then i probably wouldn't buy it as i'd still have doubts. If you're after flashing an expensive price tag when folk ask how much it cost just buy a 1 or 2 grand bike and tell 'em it cost 4 grand they'll be none the wiser unless they know about bikes. 99 out of a hundred will know feck all.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Jul 2016)

Bollo said:


> By that measure I can spaff some savings on a TT bike that I've been eyeing up and still have a bit left over for cigars and hookers. Thanks Rich!


Remember , if you buy a TT bike you will be getting ready to leave the house to race it at THIS time in the morning !
5:30 just incase the time doesn't show


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jul 2016)

I bought a Koga Solicio, full carbon Di2 for £1400. It may not be TDF spec, but I'm not a TDF rider. It's certainly good enough for club rides or Transcontinental race. Mark Beaumont got the Africa record on one.

I would by asking why do you need to spend £4000 on a bike. The bike sales will be coming up soon. I would be shopping around.


----------



## User32269 (10 Jul 2016)

Don't do it. I blew all my savings last week, and can't tell you how much I regret it now.
Did I really need that Mars Bar?


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2016)

I blew the wife's savings to get my new bike...its very selfish to waste Your hard earned buddy ..they get over it in a decade or 2


----------



## Booyaa (10 Jul 2016)

Do it, life is too short to not spend your money, you can't take it with you.


----------



## jowwy (10 Jul 2016)

Yes.....but only if it was custom built to my specs

I would also get rid of the felt tt bike so more funds to spend on the custom build 

I know im not helping, but you did ask


----------



## MarkF (10 Jul 2016)

Booyaa said:


> Do it, life is too short to not spend your money, you can't take it with you.



Yep, some go through life never doing something they really wanted to do, never owning something they coveted. It's your money, you've worked for it and saved it, why not enjoy the fruits of your labour?


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2016)

You're young and single, no kids, why not, it's your money


----------



## Bollo (10 Jul 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Remember , if you buy a TT bike you will be getting ready to leave the house to race it at THIS time in the morning !
> 5:30 just incase the time doesn't show


Navigates to 'Your Account'. Clicks 'Cancel Order'.........

Good luck with today's ride. Windy though.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Jul 2016)

jowwy said:


> Yes.....but only if it was custom built to my specs
> 
> I would also get rid of the felt tt bike so more funds to spend on the custom build
> 
> I know im not helping, but you did ask




Don't follow this advice and custom build it to Jowwy's specs.

It's part of an evil plot to buy it cheap from you second-hand, when you desperately need money in the future and realise you've spent all of your savings on a bike.



Graham


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Jul 2016)

If you were saving the cash for a rainy day, go spend it, we're having enough of those this summer.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2016)

No.

Buy 2 bikes for £2000 each.


----------



## jowwy (10 Jul 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Don't follow this advice and custom build it to Jowwy's specs.
> 
> It's part of an evil plot to buy it cheap from you second-hand, when you desperately need money in the future and realise you've spent all of your savings on a bike.
> 
> ...


Busted


----------



## Moodyman (10 Jul 2016)

The question you need to ask yourself is whether your cycling ability will match a £4K bike.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2016)

Moodyman said:


> The question you need to ask yourself is whether your cycling ability will match a £4K bike.


With respect, @Moodyman, that's a very boring question indeed. I spent over a grand on my bike, and my cycling ability is probably worth a Tesco BSO, but I love my bike.

As @Crackle says, Go for it!! (Or possibly don't)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jul 2016)

You can get a perfectly decent reliable car for 1500 quid. Spend the rest on a bike.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jul 2016)

The OP is demonstrating a complete lack of financial acumen in thinking of spending his four grand savings on a bike. A more sensible option would be to use the money as a deposit and buy an eight grand bike with the rest on finance.

They really ought to teach economics in schools these days, some people have no idea.


----------



## nickyboy (10 Jul 2016)

Anybody who spends all their savings on anything is an idiot


----------



## User16625 (10 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I have (after a beer fuelled evening) now got a gap in my fleet
> 
> After browsing around Ebay and the like I really want to treat myself to a Specialized Venge or something along those lines. I wasn`t going to spend a huge amount to begin with but am now considering blowing my savings of about 4K on a seriously nice road bike - instead of a car.....yawn.
> 
> The justification is that it`s my 40th birthday present to myself (ok, my birthday is December, but that`s a minor detail), but the thought of spending money like that on a bike scares me. Been stewing on this for a fortnight now, what do I do? I sure as hell don`t know!




Blow some of the savings, yes. I plan to do just that in a few weeks on a new full sus MTB.


----------



## speccy1 (10 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> The OP is demonstrating a complete lack of financial acumen in thinking of spending his four grand savings on a bike. A more sensible option would be to use the money as a deposit and buy an eight grand bike with the rest on finance.
> 
> They really ought to teach economics in schools these days, some people have no idea.


I beg your pardon???? How dare you

Not that it matters a sh*t to you but I don`t do finance, never have done. If I want something I save for it.

If you want to be rude and insulting go and ruin somebody elses thread


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2016)




----------



## speccy1 (10 Jul 2016)

nickyboy said:


> I may be wrong but I think @Smokin Joe was posting for comedic effect (and funny it was)


Well if was meant to be funny I didn`t see.

Perhaps I`m crap at humour as well as my own finances then................


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Well if was meant to be funny I didn`t see.
> 
> Perhaps I`m crap at humour as well as my own finances then................


Sorry if I touched a nerve, but I thought the humorous intent was fairly obvious.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I beg your pardon???? How dare you
> 
> Not that it matters a sh*t to you but I don`t do finance, never have done. If I want something I save for it.
> 
> If you want to be rude and insulting go and ruin somebody elses thread



Calm down, he wasn't being rude. It was a joke.


----------



## speccy1 (10 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Sorry if I touched a nerve, but I thought the humorous intent was fairly obvious.


Apologies SJ, I took it the wrong way, having a hectic day and didn`t read it properly. Sorry I bit your head off


----------



## MarkF (10 Jul 2016)

Well that was funny. 



speccy1 said:


> If I want something I save for it.



You said it, I am the same, had a Harley, had a Morris Minor, had a Rolex, still got the vintage Vespa and I've had enormous pleasure out of owning them all. I'd saved for each one, that's what you do it for as a normal guy isn't it, to "live" a bit? Always nice to own something special.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Apologies SJ, I took it the wrong way, having a hectic day and didn`t read it properly. Sorry I bit your head off


No probs.

For the record, I've never bought a bike on finance either. I've used a credit card for convenience, but had the money waiting to pay it off.


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2016)

I think the fact that even in your original post you use the word 'blow' means you already know it's a daft idea.

No way I would spend my entire savings on a pushbike (or anything else for that matter)


----------



## Globalti (10 Jul 2016)

I've just stopped paying into my pension and my company is giving me the topups in cash. 

I asked a buddy who has a background in insurance what to do with the extra cash and he blathered on about ISAs and interest rates.

I asked my cycling buddy and he said: "Spend it on a superbike!"

So I did, and I reckon it's a better investment as it will keep me fit and happy for years to come.


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2016)

Globalti said:


> I've just stopped paying into my pension and my company is giving me the topups in cash.
> 
> I asked a buddy who has a background in insurance what to do with the extra cash and he blathered on about ISAs and interest rates.
> 
> ...


Which is a little bit different from spending your entire savings


----------



## User16625 (10 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> Apologies SJ, I took it the wrong way, having a hectic day and didn`t read it properly. Sorry I bit your head off




Dont think too much into it. I actually read it properly and having now found out it was a joke, still dont get it. Oh well.....


----------



## bigjim (10 Jul 2016)

Spend it on cycling holidays. Buy memories and experiences. Then come on here and tell us all about it. I reckon we would be more interested in your trips than your bike.


----------



## speccy1 (10 Jul 2016)

bigjim said:


> Spend it on cycling holidays. Buy memories and experiences. Then come on here and tell us all about it. I reckon we would be more interested in your trips than your bike.


I did that with LEJOG 3 years ago, people got sick of hearing about it, or didn`t want to hear about it in the first place!


----------



## bigjim (10 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I did that with LEJOG 3 years ago, people got sick of hearing about it, or didn`t want to hear about it in the first place!


You've been talking to the wrong people.


----------



## speccy1 (10 Jul 2016)

bigjim said:


> You've been talking to the wrong people.


Very good point!!


----------



## Kevin Alexander (10 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I have (after a beer fuelled evening) now got a gap in my fleet
> 
> After browsing around Ebay and the like I really want to treat myself to a Specialized Venge or something along those lines. I wasn`t going to spend a huge amount to begin with but am now considering blowing my savings of about 4K on a seriously nice road bike - instead of a car.....yawn.
> 
> The justification is that it`s my 40th birthday present to myself (ok, my birthday is December, but that`s a minor detail), but the thought of spending money like that on a bike scares me. Been stewing on this for a fortnight now, what do I do? I sure as hell don`t know!




Buy the venge and keep your savings 

I don't understand people that fork out thousands for a bike when you can get 0% interest from companies.

Put down a 10% deposit and take the rest out in finance. As long as you have a job it's only about £60 a month


----------



## bigjim (11 Jul 2016)

One scenario. You are 80 and talking to your grandkids. You say " I was riding alongside the Danube in the early morning. Thats one of the most beautiful rivers in Europe. It was early morning and there was no noise except the birds and the swishing of my wheels on the gravel, then suddenly ........"
Or you could say "I once had a new blue bike with 11 gears".
You're call.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2016)

bigjim said:


> One scenario. You are 80 and talking to your grandkids. You say " I was riding alongside the Danube in the early morning. Thats one of the most beautiful rivers in Europe. It was early morning and there was no noise except the birds and the swishing of my wheels on the gravel, then suddenly ........"
> Or you could say "I once had a new blue bike with 11 gears".
> You're call.


What if you dont have kids, so wont ever have grandkids.........meaning that argument/conversation is flawed


----------



## oldroadman (11 Jul 2016)

bigjim said:


> One scenario. You are 80 and talking to your grandkids. You say " I was riding alongside the Danube in the early morning. Thats one of the most beautiful rivers in Europe. It was early morning and there was no noise except the birds and the swishing of my wheels on the gravel, then suddenly ........"
> Or you could say "I once had a new blue bike with 11 gears".
> You're call.


What do you say to the theoretical grandkids when they ask what a silly old so and so wants an 11 gear bike for when they only use the low range???
Or just get the bike now and enjoy it. Life is too short....


----------



## bigjim (11 Jul 2016)

jowwy said:


> What if you dont have kids, so wont ever have grandkids.........meaning that argument/conversation is flawed


Read again. First sentence. "One scenario". Could be your mates, new friend, girlfriend [If you are lucky].


----------



## bigjim (11 Jul 2016)

oldroadman said:


> What do you say to the theoretical grandkids when they ask what a silly old so and so wants an 11 gear bike for when they only use the low range???
> Or just get the bike now and enjoy it. Life is too short....


Exactly! life is too short. Buy the tickets.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2016)

Just buy the damn bike and save again...........


----------



## suzeworld (11 Jul 2016)

speccy1 said:


> I like your way of thinking, if I spent 4K it would clean me out. BUT............ I`m thinking about the "once in a lifetime" bike at the moment, that`s why I can`t make up my mind



I would never "clean out my savings" for a bike.
Just too risky as a financial strategy ...


----------



## suzeworld (11 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Sorry if I touched a nerve, but I thought the humorous intent was fairly obvious.


It was ...


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Jul 2016)

How about a compromise, get a 2K bike and still be happy.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jul 2016)

Kevin Alexander said:


> I don't understand people that fork out thousands for a bike when you can get 0% interest from companies.
> 
> Put down a 10% deposit and take the rest out in finance. As long as you have a job it's only about £60 a month


Erm Interest free is the same as free delivery it doesn't exist the retailer is paying for it they use it as tool to get people over the line on a purchase and you will be paying full retail. Wave the wad of cash and no finance you will get at least 10% off, if not more. It would be cheaper borrowing on a low interest loan or Credit Card and get the discount as well.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jul 2016)

Oh and buy what you want with your money. Its not earning you much in the bank but won't depreciate like a 4k car or bike will.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (11 Jul 2016)

Buy what you want if you can happily afford it. You're a long time dead.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jul 2016)

Post a link to this £4K bike that will wipe out your savings- it won't be long before somebody will do the "if you can stretch your budget a bit..." post that always happens when a maximum budget is quoted.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (12 Jul 2016)

Andrew_P said:


> Erm Interest free is the same as free delivery it doesn't exist the retailer is paying for it they use it as tool to get people over the line on a purchase and you will be paying full retail. Wave the wad of cash and no finance you will get at least 10% off, if not more. It would be cheaper borrowing on a low interest loan or Credit Card and get the discount as well.



I dont think Tredz would give you a bigger discount because you are paying cash, Venge is currently on sale 25% off,

Plus buying it via interest free finance means he can keep his savings and have a nice new bike at an affordtable cost.

10% isnt exactly a great discount so I would rather pay the price advertised and keep my savings. My personal opinion


----------



## markharry66 (12 Jul 2016)

dont do it if you cant afford it. Ask yourself can I live my life with out (probably).
What gap will if fill. I ask myself every time. Five bikes later I think collections is still growing.


----------



## Caad13 (19 Jun 2021)

speccy1 said:


> I have (after a beer fuelled evening) now got a gap in my fleet
> 
> After browsing around Ebay and the like I really want to treat myself to a Specialized Venge or something along those lines. I wasn`t going to spend a huge amount to begin with but am now considering blowing my savings of about 4K on a seriously nice road bike - instead of a car.....yawn.
> 
> The justification is that it`s my 40th birthday present to myself (ok, my birthday is December, but that`s a minor detail), but the thought of spending money like that on a bike scares me. Been stewing on this for a fortnight now, what do I do? I sure as hell don`t know!


If you can afford it,do it.Otherwise ,you will be thinking about it for ever.I just spent 2k which is alot for me,but Im chuffed to bits.


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2021)

Caad13 said:


> If you can afford it,do it.Otherwise ,you will be thinking about it for ever.I just spent 2k which is alot for me,but Im chuffed to bits.


It’s a 5 year old thread…he’s either bought or spent the money on beer by now 
Although there is some racy Specialized thing as their avatar


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2021)

Caad13 said:


> If you can afford it,do it.Otherwise ,you will be thinking about it for ever.I just spent 2k which is alot for me,but Im chuffed to bits.


I think that they had probably made their decision at some point in the 5 years following their post! 

PS Beaten to it!


----------



## simongt (19 Jun 2021)

I am in the situation that I could easily buy my dream bike; a Paris Galibier, but then I realised for my style of riding, it couldn't bring much more to my life than my forty year old refurbished Dawes Fox can't. So I'm sticking with my Fox.  Oh and also my recently aquired twenty year old pristine Super Galaxy - !


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2021)

Pay cash for a couple of Rolls Royce's, or never work again? Ive made my call on that one.


----------



## Lovacott (19 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Pay cash for a couple of Rolls Royce's, or never work again? Ive made my call on that one.


Pay cash for one Rolls Royce and work 20 hours per week.


----------



## Ian H (19 Jun 2021)

I have spent quite a lot of money with Richard Hallett over the last three years. Out today on the Blue Hallett (the 'fun' bike, a miracle of modern stainless steel) and it floated this OAP up a local 1:5 without killing him. Nice bikes are worth having, and bespoke/hand-made is much nicer than off-the-peg.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (19 Jun 2021)

simongt said:


> I am in the situation that I could easily buy my dream bike; a Paris Galibier, but then I realised for my style of riding, it couldn't bring much more to my life than my forty year old refurbished Dawes Fox can't. So I'm sticking with my Fox.  Oh and also my recently aquired twenty year old pristine Super Galaxy - !


Thread diversion - do you have a picture of the Fox? I owned one in the past before I bought a Galaxy. Did many miles on it in all weathers.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2021)

Lovacott said:


> Pay cash for one Rolls Royce and work 20 hours per week.


I used to work with a bobby that had a lucrative ebay shop and he would occasionally drive his Roller to work.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (19 Jun 2021)

speccy1 said:


> I like your way of thinking, if I spent 4K it would clean me out. BUT............ I`m thinking about the "once in a lifetime" bike at the moment, that`s why I can`t make up my mind


 If it will clear you out then you cant afford it I would say.


----------



## BurningLegs (19 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> I used to work with a bobby that had a lucrative ebay shop and he would occasionally drive his Roller to work.


Bobby driving a rolls Royce to work off the back of a lucrative eBay shop. Nothing to see here, move along!


----------



## Lovacott (19 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> I used to work with a bobby that had a lucrative ebay shop and he would occasionally drive his Roller to work.


My cousin Christine was an early adopter of Ebay and now flits between Dubai and Australia in an attempt to spend all of her earnings before she dies of old age. I've offered to help her and I'm eagerly awaiting her reply.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (22 Jun 2021)

Got back into cycling this year riding my £350 Felt. Quickly decided I wanted a new one so spent £1200 of savings on a second hand, never riden Cube.
Frivolous for me and a short lived buyers regret afterwards. However after riding the Felt to work and then riding the Cube the difference is amazing in feel, I no longer regret it. Im now riding 80+ miles lost 2 stone, and not paying 50+ on a gym membership, car stays at home now most of the week so has payed for itself really.
Going off topic a bit  but basically that was a lot of money for me to spend however it has been 100% worth it which is what you need to decide.


----------



## proletaratOne (22 Jun 2021)

speccy1 said:


> I have (after a beer fuelled evening) now got a gap in my fleet
> 
> After browsing around Ebay and the like I really want to treat myself to a Specialized Venge or something along those lines. I wasn`t going to spend a huge amount to begin with but am now considering blowing my savings of about 4K on a seriously nice road bike - instead of a car.....yawn.
> 
> The justification is that it`s my 40th birthday present to myself (ok, my birthday is December, but that`s a minor detail), but the thought of spending money like that on a bike scares me. Been stewing on this for a fortnight now, what do I do? I sure as hell don`t know!


Personally 

I would not

I’m not one of the people that’s say save your cash
Zzzzzzzzzz



….life is to be lived



however after looking at your fleet list

You already got a pretty decent rugged man for fun in the rough stuff

and a go fast road bike

I mean the tarmac is pretty fast still even if ten years old.
Unless your into racing. And even then at lower level it’s plent possible to do well on a ten year old bike ( I’m doing pretty good on a used 2016 Ridley Noah, and been SMOKED by a few guys in Chinese knock offs in races)

so I would save my money
Or maybe low it on some other cool shoot

example
Scuba gear
M1 garland ( or a enfield for my guys across the pond)
Wind surfer
Hookers
Rock climbing gear
Save for a classic muscle car
High end bourbon 
A special trip

the list goes on

however if you must

I’m thinking very soon the newly spawned corona virus bikers will lose interest and slot of deals will come up I used market


----------



## shep (22 Jun 2021)

He asked the question 5 YEARS AGO!


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jun 2021)

shep said:


> He asked the question 5 YEARS AGO!


Indeed, probably looking for its successor by now!


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2021)

Hopefully he did buy it then...as the same bike/spec will be 50% more now...if he can even find one!


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2021)

shep said:


> He asked the question 5 YEARS AGO!


And still hasn't decided!


----------



## proletaratOne (23 Jun 2021)

Oops


----------



## CentralCommuter (23 Jun 2021)

We need to find out what happened next, I am emotionally invested in this now.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> And still hasn't decided!


Can you blame him


----------



## Drago (23 Jun 2021)

True. Anyone who asks us for sensible advise is liable to end up even less decisive than when they began.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> True. Anyone who asks us for sensible advise is liable to end up even less decisive than when they began.


I always have a laugh when I see that question on cycle chat for some reason


----------



## keithmac (23 Jun 2021)

Is this thread nearly 5 years old?.

Personally I would treat yourself to what you want if you can afford it.

You're a long time dead, enjoy it while you can imho.


----------



## Hover Fly (23 Jun 2021)

No wonder, with the advice you lot gave him. Before I spend any money I always like to ask a load of folks I’ve never met for their advice.


----------

